# Java Fern in a cichlid tank?



## adevoid1 (Sep 16, 2013)

I wanted to try some plants in my tanks. I have herd that Java Fern is pretty hardy, so i ordered some. I have three tanks: a 55 gallon mbuna tank, a 40 gallon convict tank and a 10 gallon fry tank. I have not received the plants yet so i am planning ahead. Which tank would the java fern thrive the best in?


----------



## iridextr (Feb 8, 2013)

Certainly not the mbuna tank. They'll devour them. Mine eat any plants like it's salad. I don't know a ton about convicts as I have no ca/sa fish but I'm fairly certain they wouldn't eat plants.


----------



## adevoid1 (Sep 16, 2013)

ok thanks


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

I have Java fern and Anubias in my mbuna tank, and they leave them alone.


----------



## adevoid1 (Sep 16, 2013)

I think i might put some in both tanks and see which one thrives better


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

I also have both Java Fern and Anubias in my mbuna tank (P. saulosi) and they leave them alone.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My mbuna eat everything. I'd say the fry tank.


----------



## pancakeloach (Feb 4, 2008)

Try a bit in all of them, that way your bases are covered. 

My saulosi eat plants, but they can be bribed to leave the unappetizing ones alone as long as there's a tastier plant available. :lol:


----------



## mudbug79 (Sep 18, 2012)

i keep java ferns in my tank that is mde up of Mbunas and peacocks. They don't touch the plants other than occasionally hiding around them. I have been having it this way for years.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I also have anubias and java fern in my mbuna tank and they leave them alone. I wonder if it's because I put the plants in there when the fish were juveniles and they grew up with them there. I added another type of plant (don't know name) when they are adults and they shredded it to pieces. I would try them in all tanks.


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

Varies both by species and the individual fish in question. I've even seen videos/pictures of densely planted mbuna tanks, including some with plants other than java fern/anubias. It depends a great deal on the individual (not species) of mbuna in question, although I have heard that it is more likely to work if the plants are in the tank before the mbuna. Central American cichlids and non-dwarf South Americans tend to simply uproot and/or shred plants, but again there are exceptions.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't forget with pictures everyone might have been put in there 2 minutes ago...you can't tell if the fish/plants have been together for years.


----------

